# Marshy Canals, Small Sloughs, and Bayous Heating Up



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
By Captain Chris Martin*

April 9, 2014

*The Passage*

Another topic that coastal anglers may need to contemplate, even though summertime is on its way, is the fact that the Gulf regions might still experience the passage of cool-fronts this months, even if very slight in nature. This may only occur once or twice, but when it does, a north wind will begin driving water and temperatures downward, and most all of the creatures situated upon flats areas will instinctively begin looking to deeper water for protection, just like they do when the shallow water gets too hot on extremely warm days. Meanwhile, the north wind will normally continue to blow for a day or two, then the wind speed often reduces itself to a soft breeze, and the days following the frontal passage are usually filled with bright, sunny days with relatively no cloud cover. When this happens, the sun beaming down through a cloudless sky tends to warm the shallowest water the fastest, and this means that the shallow water will be warmer ahead of the deeper water that the baitfish fled to during the passage of the front. Shallow places like back lake areas, small sloughs, bayous, and marshy canals will warm the fastest and will have the highest water temperature following the front. As the temperature rises in these shallow areas, the baitfish and the trout will both relocate back to the flats with the next rising tides. Because of this, flats areas adjacent to deeper water usually influence the best results for trout enthusiasts under these particular circumstances.

*Testimonials*

*Apr 08, 2014 by Mike Raguse*
Chris, Angie, and TJ
Yesterday was the first time I have fished with Jason and want you to know how much we enjoyed him, he is a very knowledgeable guide but most importantly a pleasure to be around. Thanks again for all you do you are first class in my book.

Mike Raguse

*Apr 07, 2014 by Bill Martin*
Mr. Keating

Last week on my way to Bay Flats Lodge to fish with a couple of customers, my 2012 Expedition blew an engine 1 mile from the lodge.

I called Chris Martin, owner of BFL, and asked him if he could come pick me up. When he did, I asked him if he knew of a ford dealer in the area. He said that he did a lot of business With Marc at Port Lavaca Ford & they were great people and would get them to pick up the car and expedite the service.

When the service advisor called me the next morning she said that it would require a new engine. I said that i wanted to talk to salesman about a trade. Within an hour Jeremy Edleman called and got the information and specs on the new unit I wanted (exactly the same as the current vehicle).

He found the 2014 expedition and I worked a deal with Marc and picked it up last friday.

You run a first class operation with first class people. they did everything they said they would, when they would.

I am sure I will be using Port Lavaca ford in the future.

Best Wishes,

William Martin
CEO
Buffalo Business products

*Apr 03, 2014 by Robert H.*
Always a Great Time... Our guide Harold went above and beyond to put us on the fish. Have been 4 times....always top notch

*Mar 31, 2014 by Will S.*
Steve Boldt is an outstanding guide. He is both professional and personable and shows an outstanding working knowledge of the bay system and fishing tactics.

*Mar 26, 2014 by Stoney P.*
Food was great, guide was very professional. Accomadations 1st class

*Mar 25, 2014 by M. Petit*
Nathan Beabout does a great job. Tell him that you can get the new floating fat boys to sink a little if you replace the treble hooks with ringed single bait hooks.

*Mar 25, 2014 by Joseph Lisk*
The accommodations were excellent and the staff was even better.

*Mar 22, 2014 by Rebekah*
Thank you so much for the hospitality!!! We had a wonderful time and canâ€™t wait to come back!

*Mar 22, 2014 by Steve Yeisley*
Chris and Deb,

I had the pleasure of meeting one of your finest guides yesterday. Steve Boldt. Great guy. Short story, I was fishing with a friend and heading into a back lake and he cut the corner to tight and grounded his bout. After 2 hours Steve came by and offered to help us move the boat. Being the big guy Steve is, NO PROBLEM. You have always chosen guides with the willingness to help others and Steve went over board to make sure we didn't spend the night on the water. Please tell Steve Thank You for paying it forward.

Steve Yeisley

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
____________


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A few more reds*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Action Shot by Capt. Bryan, TJ and Nick*

Fun times with kids, family and wade fisherman.


----------

